# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Tổng hợp những ứng dụng đọc sách tốt cho Zenfone Go

## kiemsl34

dĩ nhiên càng ngày công nghệ càng có những bước tiến vược bật thì việc đọc sách cũng dần thay đổi không còn như trước đây nữa. giờ đây người đọc có thể đơn giản sử dụng thiết bị điện tử mà dễ thấy nhất là chiếc smartphone bên cạnh để đọc vô vàn những cuốn sách mình yêu thích nhanh và tiện lợi nhất, hơn nữa người đọc cũng không phải cồng kềnh mang vác theo cả tá sách bên người gây bất tiện.
tuy nhiên không phải ứng dụng đọc sách nào cũng tốt cho smartphone nhất là dòng smartphone chạy hệ điều hành android bởi có quá nhiều phần mềm của hãng thứ 3 được tung ra hiện nay và người dùng muốn tìm kiếm cho mình một ứng dụng phù hợp là không hề dễ dàng.
trong bài viết mình sẽ liệt kê ra một vài ứng dụng đọc sách được nhiều người quan tâm và phù hợp nhất cho cấu hình máy ở tầm trung và thấp. tất cả ứng dụng mình chọn đều miễn phí và

*1.kindle
*
*[replacer_img]* 
_kho sách khổng lồ của kindle_​- đây là ứng dụng đọc sách phổ biến nhất trên android (trước đây nó là ứng dụng trên ios và được phát triển dần qua android). hầu hết các tác phẩm hiện hành đều có mặt trên ứng dụng này kể cả hoàn thành và chưa hoàn thành. asus đã chính thức đặt ứng dụng này vào trong tất cả các phiên bản zenfone vì thế người dùng không phải download mà có thể thoải mái sử dụng ở phiên bản có sẵn. (phiên bản này được cập nhập lượng kho sách offline lớn hơn). tuy nhiên zenfone go thì đến phiên bản cập nhập đầu tháng 11 mới được hoàn thiện ứng dụng và hiện tại thì người dùng có thể sử dụng ổn định.


_thư viện ebooks được liên kết trực tiếp với rất nhiều đề mục._


_các tùy chọn trong kindle rất đơn giản._
​- kindle giúp đọc sách theo bất kì khung chiều nào của điện thoại và trên mọi kích thước mà không lo lắng vấn đề át chữ màn hình, không những thế ngoài kho sách của kindle nó còn liên kết trực tiếp với amazon một ngân hàng ebooks cực lớn của thế giới tại đây bạn có thể tìm bất kì cuốn sách nào mình muốn nhưng đa phần phải trả một khoảng chi phí.

*2. moon reader
*
*[replacer_img]* 
_việc lưu trữ sách trong moon reader giống hệt việc lưu trữ dữ liệu thông thường trên máy tính, ở các tùy chọn giúp đơn giản hóa cho người dùng._​- moon reader có thể nói là ứng dụng đọc sách có thể tương thích với nhiều chuẩn sách nhất từ html, rar, txt, zip, chm,... cho tới tất cả những định dạng cũ văn bản. đại đa số người dùng ứng dụng này còn dùng để tra tài liệu và đọc văn bản. kho sách của ứng dụng cũng cực lớn được để trên kho máy chủ và hầu hết là miễn phí, tuy các sách hiếm xuất hiện rất ít nhưng lượng sách phổ thông là cực nhiều và đầy đủ ở các thể loại cho bạn đọc.


_khi đọc sách ở cuối sách có hiện thị % lượng trang mà ta đọc so với lượng % tổng thể của sách, hơn nữa khi thoát ra ứng dụng lưu trữ chính xác điểm mà ta thoát để giúp tiết kiệm thời gian cho lần đọc sau._​*3. wattpad
*
*[replacer_img]* 
_bạn cần có một tài khoản riêng để sử dụng wattpad_​- khác với 2 ứng dụng phía trên, wattpad là ứng dụng thích hợp nhất cho việc đọc tiểu thuyết, 90% kho lưu trữ của ứng dụng là tiểu thuyết đương đại cũng như cổ điển. cơ sở dữ liệu của ứng dụng lên tới hơn 10 triệu tác phẩm từ khắp nơi trên thế giới được sắp xếp theo tên tác giả (đôi lúc là dịch giả).


_ở trang chính cũng hiện thị đa số là các tác phẩm tiểu thuyết_​- nhược điểm của ứng dụng chính là việc chiếm dung lượng ram lớn khi hoạt động điểm này giúp tìm kiếm là tải trang sạch nhanh chóng không cần thời gian chờ load nhưng lại khiến máy nặng nhất là những smartphone có ram khiêm tốn. tuy nhiên may thay zenfone go lại sở hữu lượng ram tới 2gb đủ sức đáp ứng tất cả các trình ngầm của wattpad chạy cùng lúc và kể cả đa nhiệm thêm một lượng lớn ứng dụng khác nhưng vẫn đảm bảo máy hoạt động trơn tru nhất, chính điểm này khiến wattpad thích hợp cực kì cho zenfone go trong tất cả các điện thoại giá rẻ khác.


_bạn có thể tìm kiếm theo tên đề mục hoặc tên tác giả của tác phẩm._​*4. zinio*
- nếu bạn là người quan tâm đến sách báo điện tử thì không thể nào không biết đến zinio tháng 3/2015 thì zinio đạt được số lượng truy cập trong top 100 những ứng dụng được sử dụng nhiều nhất trên thế giới. ứng dụng này chủ yếu là giúp người đọc tìm hiểu và liệt kê những thông tin hot trong dạng tạp chí mình yêu thích nên dữ liệu của nó đa phần thuộc về tin tạp chí hay sách báo rất thích hợp với những người luôn có thói quen cập nhập tin tức trong và ngoài nước hằng ngày. bạn có thể đặt cập nhập số lượng tạp chí nhất định cho zinio chú ý update thông tin liên tục trong ngày.


_bị spam cài đặt dưới dạng quảng cáo của game nên một số bạn không thích ứng dụng này, tuy nhiên không phải vì thế mà bác bỏ đi độ tiện dụng của nó._​- tuy nhiên zinio lại sử dụng rất nhiều bộ nhớ trong của thiết bị bởi thông tin được tải về liên tục và lưu trữ trong cơ sở dữ liệu của ứng dụng vì thế những smartphone có bộ nhớ khiêm tốn không nên sử dụng trình ứng dụng này có thể sẽ khiến máy chạy chậm đi. zenfone go có bộ nhớ trong 16gb nên vấn đề này hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng gì cả, hơn nữa việc lưu trữ thông tin cần thiết trên máy giúp việc truy cập lại của người dùng rất nhanh chóng tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như không cần thiết kết nối mạng những lúc đã lưu trữ xong.

*5. webtruyen
*
*[replacer_img]* 
_kho truyện rất phong phú và hoàn toàn được dịch full_​- có thể nói các tác phẩm tiên hiệp huyền huyễn hiện nay đang rất thịnh hành trong giới trẻ nhất là lứa tuổi sinh viên, tuy nhiên cùng với đó thì các ứng dụng đọc truyện hiện nay được làm ra với mục đích thương mại (rất nhiều quảng cáo và ứng dụng rác kem theo hơn nữa chi phí đọc truyện rất cao), tuy nhiên webtruyen lại được phát triển từ một trang truyện cùng tên lấy csdl chung và hoàn toàn miễn phí tất cả, vì thế với những bạn có đam mê này thì webtruyen là một ứng dụng thỏa đáng nhất hiện nay dành cho smartphone trên android.


thời gian tải một bộ truyện từ 2-3k chương là 5-10 phút.​*chốt*
- với 5 ứng dụng trên đây đều giúp ích rất lớn cho người dùng ờ nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau. tùy theo nhu cầu mà bạn chọn cho mình một ứng dụng phù hợp. bạn thế thể dễ dàng tìm và tải chúng trên google play.
- trước đây các smartphone giá rẻ thường có cấu hình rất khiêm tốn nhưng từ năm 2014 tới nay thì cơn số smartphone cấu hình cao hình thành đẩy sức mạnh của những điện thoại tầm thấp lên rất nhiều. như zenfone go giá thành chỉ chưa tới 3 triệu nhưng đạt mức cấu hình rất tốt thậm chí ram trang bị lên tới 2gb còn bộ nhớ trong tận 16gb, đây có thể là một bước đột phá nhỏ cho máy để thích ứng nhiều hơn với lượng ứng dụng mở tràn ngập hiện nay. bạn có thể bỏ ra một mức giá trị thấp nhằm đạt được lượng tri thức khổng lồ mà mình ao ước, sao không thử?

----------

